# What about EASTWIND tractor?



## eastparts

Do you have Eastwind tractor? Is the quality good in Chinese tractors?


----------



## Mickey

Welcome to the forum. Where you located in the world? 

Have not heard of that brand. In general terms, workmanship on many things from China suffer from poor workmanship. Doesn't mean all is bad but the perception is poor workmanship. Another general perception tractor wise is castings are of poor qlty internally that can lead to problems.


----------



## biggerten

eastparts said:


> Do you have Eastwind tractor? Is the quality good in Chinese tractors?


I think Eastwind = Dong Feng


----------



## cactus

*cactus*



eastparts said:


> Do you have Eastwind tractor? Is the quality good in Chinese tractors?


I have a Eastwind DF354 (Dong Feng) (Midland tractors) Is the quality good NO NO NO nothing but trouble run away wasted my money .
Had to go and buy a real tractor John Deere .


----------



## GrampsinNM

*Dongfeng*

Dongfeng is a major player in the Chinee tractor market, and an old one. Like anything you get what you pay for. Many other brands of tractor use Dongfeng engines. I have a 2005 model 4wd that I'm quite happy with.


----------



## cactus

Was using Eastwind tractor DF 354 to pick up some compost Bang another tie rod end broke,that makes three now in two years 350 hours, the steel used in these machines has to be the poorest stuff around.


----------



## PSJ

Speaking of Chinese tractors. I have a 2008 Foton 604, 60 hp and since new I've had no problems. It has a Perkins diesel that will out pull a JD I have of equal size. It was $15,000 cheaper than a JD with the same options. Heated/Air conditioned cab, 4 wheel drive with traction lock, auxiliary hydraulic hook ups, two speed PTO and 16 speeds forward and 8 in reverse. It's a very good tractor. Bought it with a loader and three point hoe. Loader and hoe American made. It came with a lot of extra weights, hitch options etc. The gear cases look like a Massey. PJ


----------



## Rusty

Spend the money on an AMERICAN made tractor,Help OUR economy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

So many of the American tractor outfits including John Deere are building certain parts and portions outside our own country. It's a real shame I tell you.


----------



## PSJ

Is this reply box working?


----------



## dbear

Rusty said:


> Spend the money on an AMERICAN made tractor,Help OUR economy


I don't think there is such a thing in the SCUT and CUT classes anymore. Sure some manufacturers have built assembly facilites here, but that's not the same as making it from scratch here. In fact, except for a couple special purpose machines like Saulkville and Tuff-bilt, I can't think of one SCUT or CUT I'd clearly label as "Made in the USA". Even then, some of their components come from other countries. The brand name might have its origins here, but that's about it for some machines.

Like it or not, we live in a global economy and have for years. I remember seeing "Made in England" stamped into a few parts on our '68 Ford 5100. Best darn tractor my dad ever purchased.


----------



## 4.8patrolgu

eastparts said:


> Do you have Eastwind tractor? Is the quality good in Chinese tractors?


 No. It is horrendously built. All front wheel drive components wore out before 600 hrs. Upon inspection all gears were plain, untreated cast iron, with no teeth hardening. Had to rebuild motor twice within 8 months due to a factory breather tube which goes from tappet cover to #1 intake tube. Going down hill, the cover builds up with oil and pours oil into cylinder and hydraulic locks it. Before it locks up the motor runs out of control at high rpm. Midway sales told me I was exceeding the parameters of the machine, a DFM 354. I was going down a 10-15 degree slope, which should be easily performed by a 4wd tractor. No warranty, even when threatened by court action. All steering joints and bushes wore out before 1000 hrs, despite adhering to all maintenance requirements. The electrics are pathetic, with most systems now not working. This is just the tip of the iceberg. I have not abused the machine, the rear tyres now have 1850 hrs on them, and are only half worn. Don't waste your money on these pieces of garbage, spend more and buy a reputable brand machine.


----------

